
Maritime ‘Repo Men’: A Last Resort for Stolen Ships - nols
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/29/world/americas/maritime-repo-men-a-last-resort-for-stolen-ships.html
======
tcopeland
That sounds like a dicey business for sure. Depending on the vessel it can
take some time and effort to fire up the engines and get underway, especially
if it's been sitting for a while. Not to mention all the stuff that can go
wrong, like casting off a stern line and getting it wrapped around the prop.
That's working for a living!

------
dawnbreez
On an unrelated note, I've always thought that building an offshore city would
be a hell of a cool thing to do, and a neat way to create your own country.

------
forkandwait
Does anyone know good resources for geeking out on things maritime?

~~~
snori74
This list of "Piracy Prone Areas" makes interesting reading:
[http://www.iccwbo.org/products-and-services/fighting-
commerc...](http://www.iccwbo.org/products-and-services/fighting-commercial-
crime/imb-piracy-reporting-centre/piracy-prone-areas-and-warnings/)

